# Couplers



## Dave60 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a bunch of cars, close to a hundred and most of them have rapido couplers. The locomotives I have are all fairly new Kato with knuckle couplers. I want to change the locomotive couplers to rapido, I know this is the opposite of what is popular now but I would like to keep the old cars like they are. What do I need to get to make the conversion? 

Thanks for the information.. Dave


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Rapido Couplers*

Dave 60;

I'm not sure if rapido couplers are still made or available as a new item. Check walthers.com.
They will have them if they're still available. I doubt that specific conversion kits were ever made to do what you want; everyone wanted the opposite. If you can come up with spare rapidos, with the draft gear(box&spring) you will have to figure out how to fit them into whatever locomotives you have. By far the easiest way would be a conversion car, with a knuckle coupler at one end and rapido at the other.

Good luck;

Traction Fan


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes traction fan has the right idea, most people change over to knucle couplers, because they work better and more realistic. And if your looking to keep the originality then by all means change 1 coupler out on a few cars that way you can use the new technology with the old and you can change them back whenever you want. And it does get get a little pricy doing a 100 cars at 44.00 for a 10 pack conversion pack, but this is usually done over time.


----------



## Dave60 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you Traction Fan and ViperJim1, I hadn't thought of a conversion car but that's a good idea. Thanks again.

Dave


----------



## spookshow (Jun 5, 2015)

You can still get Rapido-style couplers from the online Kato parts store. Catalog #923130 includes 4 couplers, 4 metal spring strips and 4 mounting clips ($4.50). It's listed under Alco RS-2 parts, but should work with pretty much any Kato locomotive.

Cheers,
-Mark


----------



## Dave60 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank You Mark. I ordered some!

Dave


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

That's the easiest and least expensive way to do it. I used the MTL truck conversions on some cars, but it got expensive. Then, back about fifteen years ago I found some Kato knuckle coupler conversion kits with 20 couplers for about $5.50 per package. I converted a lot of cars with those, and I used them to make several conversion cars with a Kato and a rapido.

Your way will be easier. The rear coupler on a lot of Kato locos is easier to work on than the front coupler on some like the F and E locos. They need a special coupler, Kato or Rapido. If you run a train with two or more locos with F units or E units you will need one of those special couplers.


----------

